# Bolens H16



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a Bolens H16 with a Tecumseh engine. When I parked it in the fall. It was running pretty good. I thought it would start just fine when the snow came. Duh, no. I have always had trouble starting it. It would turn over about 1/2 a turn. Then when I turned the key again. 1/2 turn. It would take several tries to get it to start. I'm pretty sure it's the starter. I tried to jump start it, at the starter. Still won't turn more than 1/2 a turn. But I thought I would ask on here to see if anyone had, had the same problem. And what the problem was.

Thanks.


----------



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

The commutator might need cleaning and a bit of lube on the bushings. BUT first I would check the ground connection where it mounts on the block-nice and clean.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

In my 1257 I had quite a bit of problems with the starter especially going through brushes. Your problem may be nothing more than needing the brushes replaced.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

okenadie said:


> I have a Bolens H16 with a Tecumseh engine. When I parked it in the fall. It was running pretty good. I thought it would start just fine when the snow came. Duh, no. I have always had trouble starting it. It would turn over about 1/2 a turn. Then when I turned the key again. 1/2 turn. It would take several tries to get it to start. I'm pretty sure it's the starter. I tried to jump start it, at the starter. Still won't turn more than 1/2 a turn. But I thought I would ask on here to see if anyone had, had the same problem. And what the problem was.
> 
> Thanks.


you could sell it to me and solve the problem, lol


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey,oakenadie, is that the old overhead valve Tecumseh,..the 0h 160 ,with the rocker box on top ?
If it is try 2 things: First add a second ground cable. You should have one from the battery (- )post, to the engine.and the other from the engine to the frame.
My cousin's Sears ST16 had the same problem,and that cured it.
Second,check the cable from the battery (+),to the solenoid,and from the solenoid,to the starter. It should be clean/tight/same size .
You might also check the starter,to see if the mounting area is clean,and giving a good ground contact.
If you find it is a bad starter,let me know,and post a pic. I may have one.


----------



## 1961cuboriginal (Sep 7, 2014)

Those engines suck


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

1961cuboriginal said:


> Those engines suck


The HH140 in my H14 is going on 40 years old, has great compression, doesn't smoke and has plenty of power.

So tell me, oh great guru, just what 'sucks' about an engine like that?


----------



## BolensH161978 (Feb 16, 2015)

If starter and battery wires are OK, it might be a problem with the de-compression mechanism that works off the govenor shaft inside the engine.

EGS


----------

